# Measuring my bands



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Guys,
I did a search here on band length figuring I'll need a decent place to start when my Thera Gold arrives here
in a week or so. Keep in mind, I have no experience with banding. I decided as a starting point of 25mm to 20mm
taper, and 8" in length.

So... my question is some of the band is over the fork and some is through and tied on the pouch so when I
measure and cut the bulk I would cut about 10" for a 8" fork to pouch finish?

Thanks,
Sean


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i cut my theraband 25 cm in length , 2 cm straight cut , 10 inches is fine


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks ry-shot. I'll experiment a bit and see what's comfortable.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you measured and know what your draw length is ? I find this is very important to know to get the most out of your bands.

Using Thera Band Gold, 9.5mm steel and an 84cm draw:

Standard
*30mm x 20mm x 180mm* - Effective band length of 160mm & 525% elongation.
(approx 15 band sets per meter)

Max Speed
*30mm x 20mm x 160mm* - Effective band length of 140mm & 600% elongation
(approx 18 band sets per meter)

Long Life
*30mm x 20mm x 200mm* - Effective band length of 180mm & 460% elongation
(exactly 15 band sets per meter)


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks for the info. I hope I'm doing the measurement of draw length correctly by using a tape measure which by
my calcualtions is about 90cm. I'll put it into the band measurement calc I saw a link to and see what it comes up with.


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

I didn't notice this when I started my thread on same subject, lol. I'm using 1745 dankung tubes that are currently cut to 10" before banding. I'm going to shorten them though, because I'm finding I'm at full draw length and there's still a bit left in the bands


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Sean said:


> thanks for the info. I hope I'm doing the measurement of draw length correctly by using a tape measure which by
> my calcualtions is about 90cm. I'll put it into the band measurement calc I saw a link to and see what it comes up with.


Yep, spot on. I use a piece of string, draw it out like I would a slingshot, then measure the piece of string.


----------

